# Interested in swapping your stock 530i sport rims/tires with 02 M5 rims?



## Bearcat (Oct 15, 2003)

M5 rims are 18" 
or 19" Hartage rims/tires:



















Let me know if you are interested


----------



## jetpilot10 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tires swap*

Tell me what your trying to do. I have some 17" rims off my 2000 540I Sport that are in excellent shape.....


----------



## zoich (Apr 3, 2004)

*Very much interested*

I would be interested in the M5 rims, exactly what are you proposing?
Even the 19's are nice too, except I am afraid I may lose ride comfort.


----------



## Bearcat (Oct 15, 2003)

Sorry the deal is no longer available.


----------

